# Odd S&W Box???



## wolfie (Feb 26, 2007)

Howdy , can one of you fine gentleman or ladies assist me in the age of this " A Bangor Punta Company"
S&W box ??
it is different than others I have seen in that the model is printed in silver on the side of the lid and the silver border on the lid is solid rather than the sun burst design .
many thanks , wolfie


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

All I can tell you about the box is that it's not older than 1955 as that is when S&W started using model numbers for their line of products. It may of had a special order gun in it from the factory.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Send the pic off to Smith..They usually pretty good about answering questions about their products.


----------

